# Thinking of saying goodbye or at least some time away



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I came here because I got a pit pup by circumstance. Some here said maybe I it wasn't the breed for me. I already knew it wasn't. My grandmother had some type of bulldog as did my relatives growing up. I never liked them. All of them that I knew were so highly prey driven that they couldn't own other dogs or cats. They all killed things for no apparent reason other than to kill. I remember my son being five years old and my stepfather telling him the pit "Leroy" liked cats. My son took the kitten in his arms out into the yard and Leroy killed the kitten in my son's arms. What a jerk of a father in law. Why my son still fell in love with them I have no idea. My daughter has one that made me believe otherwise. And the Amstaff on my profile made a believer of me that not all were this way. I began to like them and try to learn about them because thats what a good mother does when her children take an interest in something. She also tries to "fix" those problems her children create. I took Gage because I took care of his dam all through her pregnancy and when the litter was born. I had to take care of them, my son wouldn't take the responsibility. He had no problems paying for all the best of care and food but I did all the "other" work. I watched Gage grow and fell in love with him (I have no idea why). My son owed me money (go figure) and I kept the pup in a way to MAKE him understand paying back loans and responsibilities. I then came here to learn. But after what's happened with Oso and reading about the DA and such, once again I'm sure this is probably not the breed for me. I love Gage and I will keep him. I can only hope and pray that he does have enough BULLY blood or AMSTAFF blood in him that he is not "gamey" that he truely is not a REAL APBT. And if that is the case then I can see why now the show dog or AKC people would want to breed that out of them. Your absolutely right, they are not for everyone and especially not for me. I love animals and I like owning more than one dog, I like having barn cats around and such. And I will not tolerate senseless killing of other animals. I feel I don't need to be on this forum with the feelings I have about this. I am whole heartedly for breeding the DA out of any breed. It serves no purpose. 
Thank you for all the knowledge and friendship you've shared with me.
I will miss ya'll.
Sandra


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Awe well if you dont think the breed is for you you are doing the right thing. If you ever need anything look me up.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your right this is not the breed for everyone. It is good that you know that some people don't do any research just like a look and they get a dog. I hope for your sake that Gage will be the best dog for you. You are always welcomed here if you have questions or just want to talk.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to give u a pat on the back.... Most people won't admit that this breed is not for them... You are one if a kind... You and I have had a few words but none the less I wish you well and hope you return if needed... Thank you for trying to keep an open mind at all times


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm really sorry you feel that way.Once upon a time I felt that way too.When I first happened upon this breed I wondered why anybody would want to keep these dogs DA/gameness alive.But then I realized that it went beyond that.It is all about the history of this wonderful animal.What this breed has gone through and endured,and yet there are still people out there trying to save them despite what other ignorant,stupid people are trying to do to this breed.It made me fall in love with them even more.
Even though I realize that this breed takes more work than any other I have dealt with,it makes that much more work all that more rewarding.I can't picture myself having any other breed.I'm truely happy and satisfied that I happened upon this breed of dog,and I wouldn't have it any other way.
But in saying that,I do realize that this dog is not for everyone.I'm proud and glad that you are realizing and owning up to the fact that this breed is not for you.If you ever need any help at all don't hesitate to contact me.Even if you can't handle the dog you have and are willing to keep,contact me.I'm sure we can work something out.Good luck,and God bless in your future endevers


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

We'll have to agree to disagree about a lot of things but I wish you luck. Hope to see you back.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sandra, I understand where you are coming from but do hope you reconsider. Take some time away and then rejoin us later. You have been kind and intelligent in your posts and any forum needs that! Don't let everything get to you and remember that the bark is worse that the bite on this forum Wishing you well!!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I came back because I missed ya'll. And because since I do have Gage, it is my responsibility to learn all that I can about him. I will still stand by my thoughts that this breed isn't for me simply because I don't like any agressive behavior toward other animals. Human agression, I can tolerate. We are all different I guess. I've put up with the animal killing with the Weimaraners and went through a very long period of not being able to own a cat. I've had to get rid of one of my GS one time because of the Weim hurting him. I really hesitated on taking the one I have now. And he's even reminded me once again of their DA by jumping on one of the pits and my other GS mx. AND HE'S NEUTERED! I am not one to ever run from problems nor responsibility. I will face it all with Gage and this Weim. But, ya'll gotta help me and I gotta learn. LOL. And I am hardheaded. 
Yes, I'm a very honest person, it gets me into a lot of trouble. It comes across as very blunt at times. But you always know where I stand. The "bark" here doesnt scare me. Not much does as you'll find. As some of you even thought I was "male" at first..LOL shoulda read the "mare" part on the name. You'll find we will disagree and agree and fight and make up probably. But, I will say if I'm your friend, you can bet I am one very good hearted, loyal friend even if I don't agree with you, I'll always stand by your right to your opinion and to state that opinion. I've gotten some warnings simply because "I'm southern a little country and *******" and my dialog at times may be a bit unladylike. My apologies, I really do know how to "act right". I've been told sometimes I write like Louis L'Amour. Anyways I missed all ya'll.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

coppermare said:


> I came back because I missed ya'll. And because since I do have Gage, it is my responsibility to learn all that I can about him. I've gotten some warnings simply because "I'm southern a little country and *******" and my dialog at times may be a bit unladylike. My apologies, I really do know how to "act right". I've been told sometimes I write like Louis L'Amour. Anyways I missed all ya'll.


Just wanted to say, thank you for coming back and taking responsibility in learning everything possible about the breed you own. :clap::clap:

Now, since you put this out here, I can comment on it. I understand you expressing yourself the only way you know how, upfront and honest and not sugarcoating anything; I'm the same way, as are alot of us members on here. However, you were not given warnings b/c you were "unladylike". The reason for your warnings, from me at least, were due to profanity in the open forums, which is not allowed due to us having child members on here. If you received warnings for anything else, I'm not aware of it. _(I cuss worse than any sailor ever thought of, but I always have to catch myself when responding to a thread or when around my children or any child for that matter)._
In VIP, by all means, speak your mind to the fullest. But b/c Dave (redog) has his daughter on here, along with several other child members, we need to keep it PG at all times. I just wanted to clarify that for you and everyone else.

*You're always welcome here to ask any questions, obtain any advice/knowledge that is available!! We encrourage those who want to learn, or feel the need to learn. *


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Well where I come from "profanity" is unladylike. My mother always said "if you have to use those type words to get your meaning across, then you need a bigger vocabulary". 
I use profanity and shouldn't. I guess I rationalize it by saying "talk dirty" I however DO NOT CUSS. What I consider cursing is using the lord's name in vain.


----------

